
Holographic technology adopted by Jaguar Land Rover - lelf
http://phys.org/news/2015-11-cambridge-holographic-technology-jaguar-rover.html
======
grondilu
Very little information is given on how this works. I suspect the word
"holography" is misused. Anything that does not use an interference pattern to
create an image from a coherent light source should not be called holographic.

~~~
spdf
While 'holography' is indeed often misused, this is one of the rare cases in
which it is not. I have been to lectures by some of the people involved in
these companies and this technology in which they've explained that the
projector contains a spatial light modulator that is used to diffract the
light from three lasers, one for each RGB channel. While this has the benefit
that the image is in focus irrespective of how near or far the screen is,
there are obviously some problems with noise. However, there is a simple
solution to this problem: just calculate multiple SLM patterns for each frame,
each of which has different noise, and display them rapidly so that the eye
averages out the noise.

